# Remove bits of a red rubber gasket?



## BillinMo (Mar 5, 2016)

I've got an old glass carboy lid with a crack.  At some point, a previous owner put a red rubber gasket (like the kind Ball made for canning jars) to add some cushion between the lid and carboy lip. I know it's not original but left it in place. The rubber has crumbled so I decided to pull it off, and I discovered that some bits of it are stuck on the lid. I've tried gently scraping with a knife but it's not all off. 

With the crack in the lid, I'm reluctant to try hot water or strong chemicals.  Any ideas?


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 5, 2016)

Acetone, removes the stick'um,  evaporates almost immediately. Leaves no residue. Handle carefully.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 12, 2016)

Finally got some acetone and it did the trick!  Thanks, Creekwalker.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 12, 2016)

yep, it works for me!


----------

